

Will Your Facebook Friends Make You a Credit Risk? - bootload
http://m.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2015/08/will-your-facebook-friends-make-you-credit-risk/118972/

======
bootload
_" There is an ongoing debate on whether more data is helpful or harmful. This
technology is just the latest aspect of that debate. But it does bring about
more anxiety. It's not just your behavior, it's your friends' data."_

Algorythms will make these decisions through inference.

------
forgettableuser
The messed up patent system might inadvertently prevent this scenario.
Assuming Facebook doesn't license the patent to banks, then the banks won't
pursue this out of fear of the patent system.

